

VC North Bridge Sponsoring a $75k Seed Competition - shuleatt
http://www.gigsly.com/2010/04/06/vc-north-bridge-sponsoring-a-75k-seed-competition/

======
jamesshamenski
hmmm. the link inside this article to the rules is not up yet. Is this a $75k
investment or free money? If it's an investment, then this is totally bogus.

~~~
replicatorblog
Investment. I agree, I don't see why it needs to be a contest, if there are
good companies, why not just seed them. It is a better dollar value deal than
YC, but if Northbridge doesn't fund you after the seed you will be DOA (or at
least perceived as such).

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Link is up now: [http://primaryentrepreneur.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/04/No...](http://primaryentrepreneur.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/04/North-Bridge-75k-Seed-Competition1.pdf)

It's even worse than it first appeared.

$25k of the prize is composed of " _in-kind development support from one of
our software development partners_ ".

The remaining $50k, the cash amount, is just a max upper limit amount (" _Up
to $50k in seed capital_ "), so who knows what the winners will actually get
for the 5-10%.

